# multi vitamin/mineral



## rebel (Aug 18, 2002)

does anybody here take a multi vit/min supplement?  If so, what brand do you take and how many a day?

also, are the ones that you can buy at wal-mart(one source, centrum, etc.) just as good as the ones you can buy at gnc or some other supplement store?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, everyday. I get them at Sam's Club, and sometimes Wal-Mart. I cannot remember the brand, they are the packets with several pills.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 18, 2002)

No, they are inferior...search vitamins here...sorry Prince, you're eating crap! 


DP


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2002)

_Member's Mark:
Proven Release - This product meets USP (United States Pharmacopeia) quality standards and gaurantees the purity, potency and disintegration/dissolution of this product._

** They seem fine to me. I guess I could go and spend double the amount for a so called "name brand".


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 18, 2002)

Not double.....

You are getting inferior ingredients some with poor absorbtion.  Synthetic E (only has to have 10% in it to say Natural, derived from petro-chemicals, with residue)

Things like Sodium Selenite, Chromium Choride, etc...literally chemicals..as in USP, not as absorbable or assimilable.

Plus, the calcium has a good chance of cadmium and lead contanination, only Caifornia based companies are mandate to test for!

Plus look for carnuba wax, FD&C colorings and some shitty excipients.

And the FDA only requires 90% of what's on the label to be in the bottle at time of shipping, 80% when the customer receives it! Better companies perform 3rd party independant lab analysis on every ingredient and 100% or more of what is on the label, some even going as far as to guarantee potency until expiration!

Like I said, crap!

(Boss, this is what you pay me for right?)


DP


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 18, 2002)

I take multivitamins every day. The brand I buy them from is from Universal Nutrition the name of the product is Animal Pak. I take one PAK every day which has 11 pills in it. Here is everything it has???


----------



## oldschoolboy (Aug 27, 2002)

Animal Pak's got my vote. Been using it for 10 years. There's a helluva' lot of good info at animalpak.com, FYI.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by oldschoolboy *_
> Animal Pak's got my vote. Been using it for 10 years. There's a helluva' lot of good info at animalpak.com, FYI.




Animal Pak is freakin expensive isnt it?


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Pak is freakin expensive isnt it?



I think it's $20.

My alternate is Solgar's "Earth Source Multi-Nutrient".  30 day supply for again, $20


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

do you take all 11 pills at the same time


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> do you take all 11 pills at the same time



Yes, and six of them are like horse pills!!!!!


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Yes, and six of them are like horse pills!!!!!



You don't have to take all the pills at the same time!!  You can divide them up.  Take the water soluble ones with almost any meal, take the fat soluble ones with your fattiest meal of the day and take the calcium one by itself.

BTW, I take ISS Research Super Vitamin Pak.  6 pills in a pack, 30 day supply for $10-$12.  Good stuff.  It seems similar to the Animal Pak mentioned above but doesn't have all that herbal crap in it.


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MONSTER4X4 *_
> 
> 
> You don't have to take all the pills at the same time!!  You can divide them up.  Take the water soluble ones with almost any meal, take the fat soluble ones with your fattiest meal of the day and take the calcium one by itself.
> ...



I never knew this.  I just open the pack and swallowed


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I just swallowed




NO COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MONSTER4X4 *_
> 
> 
> 
> NO COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AND you Monster, tasted so damn good!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 28, 2002)

SICK


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2002)

you too Bigss, your even better!!!!!

You big Stud, you!

Hey Bigss, good to see you've made it!  Couldn't sign onto chat last night!  Go figure but I'm so happy you can!  Ridiculous!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 28, 2002)

Dave


----------



## david (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Dave



I'm glad someone has Adobe Photoshop Illustrator!

Who is that?  The guy that says, "Can't we just all get along"?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 7, 2002)

I just got some animal pak I feel great but them pills are freaking huge. I havent gotting a stomach ache so that is cool


----------



## animal56 (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Not double.....
> 
> You are getting inferior ingredients some with poor absorbtion.  Synthetic E (only has to have 10% in it to say Natural, derived from petro-chemicals, with residue)
> ...



Please keep in mind that some chemicals like Cadmium, and Chromium are essential to good health. Your body cannot produce these, and needs trace amounts. Just be wary that you don't overdose on these "metals".


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind that some chemicals like Cadmium, and Chromium are essential to good health. Your body cannot produce these, and needs trace amounts. Just be wary that you don't overdose on these "metals".



Big difference in how the body deals with Sodium Selenite versus Selenomethionine!

Also, lead and cadmium are needed in trace amounts.....PPB (parts per billion) not PPM, so very toxic!

Even Selenium at 800mcgs can be toxic. 


DP


----------



## animal56 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Big difference in how the body deals with Sodium Selenite versus Selenomethionine!
> ...



Do you know why this is? Why does your body need metals and minerals that it cannot produce? Is it just a matter of an evolving diet filled with chemicals and pesticides, etc?


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 9, 2002)

So your telling me that my Centrum and the store brands are all crap eh? What Multi do you use DP?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 9, 2002)

I can tell a huge diff in good vitamins compared to crap for one the smell and color of urine

I know you urine changes color with vitamin b


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 9, 2002)

Also the vitamins have a strong smell


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

and a deep yellow/green urine!


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> and a deep yellow/green urine!



Yep, I'm on Animal Pak as well. I realy like them because they are cold pressed vitamins. Most of the two a day are processed under high heat and pressure, which can degrade the vitamins. Animal Pak is cold pressed so the vitamins and other ingredients are easier to absorb.

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Also the vitamins have a strong smell



that's from B vitamins.


----------



## THE_GAME (Oct 10, 2002)

Are all of the Multi's in the grocery stores crap? What are all the ones that you guys use besides Animal Pak?


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> Are all of the Multi's in the grocery stores crap? What are all the ones that you guys use besides Animal Pak?



I sometimes use Solgar's Earth Source or Omnipro!  (When I travel)  I hate explaining to airport security about the individual plastic wraps of Animal Pak!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 10, 2002)

Jeeze, I feel so undernurished!  I just take the Twin Lab Daily One.  But then again... what do I know!  LOL!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

that should also be fine Lean'n

Post the Nutrient values.  Just curious so I can compare


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 11, 2002)

Does dis help???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 11, 2002)

Another question - I found the Universal Animal Pack on line.  It says that there are 44 packs in the container, and to take 1 or 2 pack daily as needed.  If you only take one pack, are you getting half of the posted nutrients?

BTW - I found them for about $21 - good price???


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Another question - I found the Universal Animal Pack on line.  It says that there are 44 packs in the container, and to take 1 or 2 pack daily as needed.  If you only take one pack, are you getting half of the posted nutrients?
> 
> BTW - I found them for about $21 - good price???



The quantities listed on the back of the can are for 2 paks. If you only take one, you're getting half the amounts.

La'
  Redsol1


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Another question - I found the Universal Animal Pack on line.  It says that there are 44 packs in the container, and to take 1 or 2 pack daily as needed.  If you only take one pack, are you getting half of the posted nutrients?
> 
> BTW - I found them for about $21 - good price???



Value= half of the daily is correct.

$21 is a good price!  How much do they charge for shipping though?  Surely they must sell it in a health store near you?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> and a deep yellow/green urine!



That's the coolest part of the multi-vitamin.   

HOWEVER, if you drinking enough water, the urine should be just a slight shade of yellow/green.


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> That's the coolest part of the multi-vitamin.
> ...



That is true.  I stand corrected.  I mistaken that color when I was drinking beer!


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Value= half of the daily is correct.
> ...



Retail for Aminal Pak at GNC is 39.95 for 44 paks.

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2002)

holy crap what a rip off GNC is!  Fuk n bastards!!!


----------



## Redsol1 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> holy crap what a rip off GNC is!  Fuk n bastards!!!



Yup 

La'
   Redsol1


----------



## KataMaStEr (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Redsol1 *_
> 
> 
> Retail for Aminal Pak at GNC is 39.95 for 44 paks.
> ...




I don't know why it does no surprice me


----------

